# Ok, I have had it with gas prices! Need advice of where to look



## hanlonfive (Jun 20, 2003)

I was wondering where I would look to educate myself on how to change a vechicle over to biodiesel or make it electric. I had read an article a while ago about a guy changing his car over to electric and my interest has been peaked ever since then! LOL Thanks in advance! You homesteaders rock!!!!!

Peace and blessings,

Kelli


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

There was an article on MEN website somewhere about an electric car, but I think it was how to build one.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

A good place to start is to describe exactly how much you drive, how much fuel you're currently using, the type of fuel you currently use, what you drive, where you drive (city vs highway), how many occupants in the car when you drive, the cargo you routinely carry, etc.

For example, biodiesel or electric is fairly useless for someone who drives 20 miles per week to church and back - electric is fairly useless for someone who has to haul a fair sized load on a regular basis, etc. etc.



hanlonfive said:


> I was wondering where I would look to educate myself on how to change a vechicle over to biodiesel or make it electric. I had read an article a while ago about a guy changing his car over to electric and my interest has been peaked ever since then! LOL Thanks in advance! You homesteaders rock!!!!!
> 
> Peace and blessings,
> 
> Kelli


----------



## hanlonfive (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks you two for your input

Peace and blessings,

Kelli


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.evadc.org/build_an_ev.html

http://www.evalbum.com/build.html


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

You are going to spend a lot of green to go green. Check out some prices of just a rebuilt diesel engine, let alone the cost to install. Going electric probably will be more. Those batteries get pricy. You can buy a lot of $5.00 gas for the cost of converting. If you still want to, may I sugest looking at a vehicle that already has a diesel in it, like a VW rabbit or jetta, or a mercedes. To convert them to bio consists of filling it. If you want WVO, then a seperate tank would be needed too. You ar looking at a pretty big price tag either way. Good luck, Mike


----------



## hanlonfive (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks for your input everyone! 

Peace and blessings,

Kelli


----------

